# Buying a used motorcycle



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola amigos!

I want to buy a motorcycle (on a budget, of course) and am wondering the pros and cons of used import bike (Honda, Yamaha, etc.) vs. new Italika.


----------

